# Interested in taking the PLAB?



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Here's some information from the GMC's own website regarding the PLAB exam:

Originally Posted by *http://www.gmc-uk.org/register/plab/plab_advice.rtf

* *SOME IMPORTANT FACTORS TO CONSIDER*


*Taking the PLAB test can be costly*


There are not only the fees for the test to consider, but travel expenses, and the cost of living in London while you take Part 2 of the test and before you find a job. You should be aware that all of this takes time. London, and the South East of England generally, is a very expensive place to live. 

And you should consider the personal investment involved ? time spent preparing for the test and the stress involved in embarking on a life in a new country. It is essential that you have made a realistic assessment of whether you will find a job before you apply for the test. 

Bear in mind, also, that even after you pass the PLAB test, the GMC can only grant you limited registration when you have obtained an offer of suitable employment. 

There are other requirements you will need to meet before we will consider an application to move from limited to full registration. 

*Finding employment in the UK can be difficult*

We strongly recommend that before you apply for the PLAB test you find out whether you have a realistic chance of obtaining the kind of job you want. 

There are different kinds of jobs in the UK. Some of them involve training schemes and in others the training element is less developed. There is strong competition for many jobs. It is therefore important that you realise that *you will not be guaranteed the offer of a job by passing the PLAB test*, and competition in some specialties and locations is strong. Securing employment can be a lengthy process: statistics show it could take up to a year (or even longer) to find a first post once you have passed the PLAB test. We are working with other agencies to make more information available about job prospects but in the meantime you should be aware of the following: 
There are fewer vacancies in some specialties than others. 
Competition is greater in some locations of the UK than in others. 
If you are applying to take PLAB before completing your pre-registration or internship year, that Pre-Registration House Officer jobs are much scarcer than Senior House Officer (SHO) jobs. 
Details of the number of applicants for posts broken down by specialty and by location can be found on http://www.bmjcareers.com/juniorcomp/

OPPORTUNITIES FOR WORK 

The GMC does not hold information about job vacancies, but there are a number of other routes you can try, such as
National Advice Centre for Overseas Doctors
British Medical Journal
The Lancet
Health Service Journal
Personnelnet Health
British Council National Advice Centre
The Hospital Doctor
NHS Jobs. 
These sites will also give you an idea of the types of jobs available. 

Another source of useful information is _Medical Training in the United Kingdom: _
_A Guide for International Graduates,_ published by the UK government departments with responsibility for health. Details can be found from the Department of Health.

Hope this is helpful! #happy


----------



## bigboi_baller (Mar 19, 2007)

I've heard that a lot of new laws put in place by the EU make it hard for Pakistani Med School graduates to get a residency and jobs in the UK because now they give preference to UK students, then EU students, and then a list of "other" countries on which Pakistan is conveniently placed close to last.

After the recent terror attacks in the UK, I don't think Pakistani med students are going to get into the UK any easier.

I've also heard something about UK citizens who do med in Pakistan don't have to take the PLAB. I'm a UK citizen so that sounds promising. Anyone know about that?


----------



## kuchwa (Oct 20, 2007)

it will be an uphill struggle secure a job when you come back,


----------



## aishazahid (Feb 19, 2009)

if you want to complete your internship before taking plab,can you do your internship in medicine and gyneacology instead of medicine and surgery


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't think so, medicine and surgery are the normal requirements for any internship, whereas gynecology is a specialization. I'm not 100% sure though.


----------



## Ammara DMC (May 7, 2010)

You need to take IELTS for PLAB, right? For how long will the score of IELTS be valid?


----------



## Ammara DMC (May 7, 2010)

Like if i plan to take PLAB after fours years from now, would it be wise of me to take IELTS now?


----------



## pooja194 (Feb 24, 2011)

IELTS is only valid for 2yrs i think.. i read that sumwer on a website


----------



## pooja194 (Feb 24, 2011)

n @bigboi_baller - im a UK citizen too but im sure if you've studied Medicine in another country you hav to do the PLAB to work in the UK?


----------



## m_seif (Oct 4, 2011)

pooja194 is right by the way, being a UK citizen has nothing to do with the PLAB exam, just like being a US citizen has nothing to do with the USMLE exam! If u study medicine in Pakistan then you will FOR SURE have to take the PLAB exam, your UK citizenship will help you finding a job compared to a non-UK citizen who has studied outside the UK cuz of all the visa issues! Same kinda thing with the US, preference is to US Med School Graduates!


----------



## maaz barlas (Jan 12, 2012)

if I have not done IELTS but got a degree from an institute where English is teaching language,am I eligible for PLAB?
is electives must for applying for PLAB?


----------



## Shahnaz Begum (Sep 4, 2012)

Irrespective of any course taught in English, u have to appear for IELTS and secure an overall band 7 and band 7 in each testing area. It is mandatory for PLAB. It lasts for 2 years.


----------



## energetic (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey there guys!!!
Im a recent MBBS graduate and have started my house job. I need some serious help on PLAB exams. Most of my friends/colleagues are either interested in USMLE, AMC or local exams. In short, im clueless on how to start studying/preparing for PLAB. If any of you out there planning on doing so, please help me out cos I want to prepare and appear for it asap. Also tell me the pros and cons if it and how do you rate it in comparison with the other intl exams. Awaiting a quick response. Cheers


----------



## Suzain (Nov 27, 2013)

does TOEFL help?


----------

